
Ask HN: How would you create a better Electron alternative? - AlikhanPeleg
Everytime an Electron-based application is discussed here the same criticism comes up:<p>- High RAM usage<p>- Lower performance than native applications<p>...<p>My question is, can anybody come up with a idea for a better alternative? Ideally it would be able to:<p>- Work with JavaScript<p>- Layout the UI using HTML &#x2F; CSS<p>- High performance &#x2F; lower RAM usage
======
Dryken
I know that some people at Mozilla had started an electron like platform using
Moz own html/css/js engines. No idea where it is at right now.

But yeah it would be great to have a platform like electron but with greater
optimization. Non the less electron is still great, it simply can become
better.

